# Lowell, MI Riverwalk Festival BBQ Comp



## bright scouter (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone planning on this one?  It's coming up on Sunday!  I didn't even know this was part of riverwalk!

http://www.riverwalkfestival.org/

If anyone is planning to come down for it, this is in my back yard.  Love to meet some people!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this a yearly thing?  Tied up this year, but might come up next summer.


----------



## riverdale (Jul 7, 2009)

If I didn't have something already planned, we would come down.  I'm just west of Alma.


----------



## wanbli (Jul 8, 2009)

Heck that's just down M-21 from us, we live in Mount Morris just north of Flint. I think it's about a 2 hour or so ride. I'll ask my wife when she gets up and about if she'd like to check it out. I'm inclined to say yes we'll be there. If she agrees I'll let you know and we can exchange phone numbers. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## bright scouter (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  I did just find out my wife Aunt died and the funeral may be one day this weekend.  I may not be around after all.  But, we will see.

The Riverwalk festival is an annual thing.  The BBQ comp is new this year.  I hope it continues on.

And I used to live in Mt. Morris as a kid.  I lived on Stanley Rd.  Then we moved to Clio, and then, all over.  Small world.


----------



## carpetride (Jul 9, 2009)

Small world is right!  My wife has family there!


----------



## wanbli (Jul 9, 2009)

It is a small world. I live on Stanley Road just west of Saginaw Street. We've been here for 9 years, moved from the north end of Flint. E-mail me @ [email protected] and we'll exchange numbers. If this weekend doesn't work out who knows, maybe we'll get together a little later on. Peace, Wanbli


----------



## bright scouter (Jul 9, 2009)

WAY too freaky.  I lived just west of Verdun.  I just looked at an online map of the area and some of those roads (subdivisions) weren't there when I lived there.  wow!


----------

